# Cupcake is sick?!?!?!



## PrincessCupcake (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm not sure how many of you know about Cupcake. I recently moved her from my parents house to my apartment. At first she seemed the picture of happiness and health. And then, she started rubbing her face, and sneezing a lot. I didn't know what to do but watch her as it didn't seem serious. Then I had to give my brother's 7 week old mini-Dachshund puppy a home for a few weeks. She is here at the apartment with me. I had to go to the vet to get her her first shots and dewormed. That was on Saturday. Today I noticed Cupcake started this hacking/gag type cough like dogs do before they vomit. She didn't vomit though. And after that she started this raspy breathing. I wrapped her in a blanket and I could here some raspiness when she sighed from contentedness. I started crying and then my boyfriend told me we were going to take her to the 24-hour vet. Well, we took her and they said they would treat it like Kennel Cough and they also expressed her anal glands as she had been scooting a lot. She only hacked/gagged coughed twice and hasn't done it since the last time which was before the vet visit. I don't know how she could have caught this cough as she isn't around other dogs. I did take her to petsmart the first day she arrived in San Antonio. The Vet said it was okay for the puppy and Cupcake to be together and the puppy is not showing any of the same symptoms as Cupcake.

Cupcake is still eating, and she seems her normal self otherwise. I haven't heard the same raspiness since she was whimpering on the way home from the vet. She is kind of depressed about the puppy being here though but that is only until the Ninth so I only have about 3 more days with this puppy until Cupcake can act like a little princess again.

I'm just worried that the vet was wrong and Cupcake is seriously ill. I know the chances are slim but I just have OCD and it won't let me stop thinking the worst. It doesn't make me feel good that the vet said that they'd treat this like Kennel cough, instead of saying that she was sure as heck that it was kennel cough. She also gave me some allergy medication because of the sneezing and itching. She scraped Cupcake's skin and tested it for mites and it came back negative so at least it's not that.

Sorry about the long post it's just that I feel so horrible. I've been watching her like a hawk and treating her like a Princess (up until this destructive little puppy arrived) and she still got sick. I'm thinking I want to return her to my parent's home because I feel like I failed what with her needing to go to the vet within two weeks of her living with me. I just want some comfort and any help at all.


----------



## mongboot (Nov 23, 2011)

(((hugs))) xxxxx


----------



## PrincessCupcake (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you Mongboot  I knew I could come here for some comfort. It's always nice to talk to people who love dogs just as much as I do.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

PrincessCupcake said:


> .... I'm thinking I want to return her to my parent's home because I feel like I failed what with her needing to go to the vet within two weeks of her living with me. I just want some comfort and any help at all.


awww, of course you are upset that she is showing signs of illness. puppies
are like babies; they do get sick, and often times regardless of how good we
are caring for them (or where we live). you had very good instincts to take
her to the Vet. continue to trust that inner knowledge to notice when your
baby is sick. you did the right thing taking her to the Vet. now, you can relax and
make your choice about a followup appointment if it is needed. keep in mind,
your fear neither makes her sick or well. just stay with the facts of what
symptoms she is having. 

you said "I know the chances are slim but I just have OCD and it won't let me stop thinking the worst."
i live with ocd. i do understand. try this technique (it works for me) --when the
worrisome thought comes to mind, replace it. you can think three unrelated
thoughts and make it go away. for example--"this room is cold", "my desk chair
needs replaced", "jerry is snoring". just look around you and take in three
random thoughts. i hope both you and Cupcake are feeling much better soon


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Dogs hack and throw up and sneeze and do all strange things all the time. You did what was called for, you had her looked at by the vet. The chance of it being serious is so very slim to be almost be non-existent. You are a great mommy. And you took care of your dog. So take a deep breath and let it out slowly and get on with the day.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice to see you back Amaris, hope you feel better soon. HUGS


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Aww, you did good taking care of Cupcake and taking her to the vet. The contented sigh when you wrapped her in blanket was a very good sign. If the cough is improving that's a good thing right? But I understand worrying about her still. 
If it makes you feel better, you can always get a humidifier for the room she stays in or mostly likes to hang out in. It may help her, and at the very least will make the air nicer for you too. 
I only have experiance with this sort of thing with my cat (who knew?) and the vet at the time said to put him in he bathroom after a shower when it was still steamy to ease his lungs. A humidifer is way easier than that, lol! 
Do you have a follow-up appointment, or was the vet confident she'd be ok?


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I just got my chi, Cricket, and she was doing the same thing. But now she isn't coughing. She still has the raspy wheezy breath sometimes, and I agree with Vera, take her to the bathroom after a shower and sit in the steamy room. It seems to work for Cricket.


----------



## PrincessCupcake (Nov 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Nice to see you back Amaris, hope you feel better soon. HUGS


Thank you LS  I hadn't been on in a long time because I've been terribly busy with my baby :-D she seems to be doing a lot better today. I don't hear her wheezing as much and I'm feeling better to. I have an appointment in my hometown over Christmas break to see a doctor too so everything seems to be going very well right now!

Thank you every body for the advice and the words of encouragement. It means a lot to me and Cupcake. My mom is going to get a humidifier for me to see if that helps with her sneezing and such. I don't have a follow up appointment because the Vet is fairly confident that this is nothing that is life-threatening. She did say that if she doesn't improve that I should bring her back in two weeks since coming back to the vet withing 30 days is free, they just charge you for any additional exams and medications. I didn't know vets did that lol! I've never had to make a return visit to a vet. Well, she's already improving and doesn't have labored breathing or anything like that and she isn't hacking or choking. She gagged/hacked after she drank water but I'm thinking that it's because she drank too fast. Well, I feel much better now. Thank you so much everyone. I think each and every one of you is amazing and such a good person.


----------



## PrincessCupcake (Nov 17, 2011)

UPDATE!

Cupcake is doing much better. She is playing more and has a healthy appetite. Her voice is only mildly hoarse at some times but it is nowhere near as hoarse as it was when I took her to the vet  Thank you for the support everyone. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

So glad Cupcake is feeling better! It sounds like you did all you could for your sweet princess!!! I can relate to the OCD and worrying part as I do the same thing with Minnie Mae. I worry about her the exact same way I did my children when they were babies. Hahah! Some people would think I am weird but I know it is just that I love my babies so much - dog or human!  HUGS!!!


----------



## PrincessCupcake (Nov 17, 2011)

lol yeah I think when I have a baby I'm going to crazy over worrying about Cuppy girl and the baby. It's just natural to worry about babies and fur babies obsessively I guess when I called my Mom to tell her Cupcake was sick and to tell her I was going to the vet she said that she used to take me to the hospital ER like every weekend when I was a baby because they got freaked out at every sneeze and whimper. Minnie Mae is gorgeous by the way :-D I LOVE her ruffly sweater she has on in the first picture in your siggy. It's adorable!


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks!!!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

You know I must say it is quite a coincidence how many of us on Chi-Ppl suffer from OCD!! We need a support group on here! =P Maybe we should start calling it Obsessive Chihuahua Disorder LOL. 

Anyway glad to hear she's doing better. FWIW, we got a humidifier for our bedroom and Kahlua has been so much better about reverse-sneezing. Used to have a couple spells a day and now it's been a few days since I've noticed.


----------

